# Danstar Nottingham Yeast Recall



## Screwtop (16/10/10)

See here: http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f41/lallemand-...-recall-199581/

and here http://www.jimsbeerkit.co.uk/forum/viewtop...=12&t=30340

Batch lot #: 1080961099V
Exp Date: 12/2011



> If you have Nottingham batch #1080961099V exp. date 12/2011 still in your inventory, please
> return it for exchange.
> 
> Replacement inventory of Nottingham may be several weeks away as we are transferring our packaging operations to another location, requiring down-time for set-up of packaging equipment and infrastructure. We have also invested in a new sachet packaging line which we anticipate commissioning early next year. This is part of our commitment to ongoing product improvement and ensuring brewers have a great experience with our yeast. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause, and we hope you will bear with us as we
> ...



I drew the lottery, 4 packs received from G&G last week all have the Batch no and exp Date listed. Will send them an email and see what goes?

Screwy


----------



## StewTurner (16/10/10)

Bugger! I was going to use that one tomorrow.


----------



## TidalPete (16/10/10)

I knew there was a reason for farming my last Notto!  

TP


----------



## Batz (16/10/10)

Screwtop said:


> See here: http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f41/lallemand-...-recall-199581/
> 
> and here http://www.jimsbeerkit.co.uk/forum/viewtop...=12&t=30340
> 
> ...




Bugger !
I bought a few of these from Craftbrewer (checked and it that batch!), I was wondering why I had such a slow start, not like Nottingham at all, I hope the brew will be OK.

Check your Nottingham guys.

Batz


----------



## dicko (16/10/10)

Phew!!

I just got a pack from Ross and I have repackaged it into 50gr vacc sealed bags.

I had to search through the rubbish bin to find the original packet and mine is NOT in that that batch thank goodness.

I intend to make a Stout with it tomorrow, so I hope it is allright.  

Cheers


----------



## Batz (16/10/10)

Just checked I bought them back in August...3 of the buggers !

Batz


----------



## yardy (16/10/10)

Batz said:


> Just checked I bought them back in August...3 of the buggers !
> 
> Batz




bugger.


----------



## ekul (16/10/10)

Is it possibe to reculture yeast from your own bottles? I have some notto sitting underneath some beer that was made in june? I actually meant to order some in my last craftbrewer order but i forgot.


----------



## HoppingMad (16/10/10)

Bingo!

Er... I mean Bugger. Just won the Notto Lotto too. Same unlucky numbers.  

Just checked the one sachet I have and it checks out. Was going to use it this week.

Thanks for bringing this to our attention Screwy. :icon_cheers: 

Also happen to have my receipt from Grain & Grape - actually had put it in the bin last night but fished it out. A lucky thing indeed.

Will contact them also to see what the deal is. Hopefully I can do a swap for a Danstar Windsor or something.

Hopper.


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (16/10/10)

bugger me too, just got it friday 

thanks for the heads up screwy :beerbang:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (16/10/10)

bought mine from CB about 4 weeks ago, but due to many factors it was two weeks til used.

It's currently in secondary, krausen formed in primary and it is down at 1.008, so assuming that (in the absence of packet), mine was fine.

Goomba


----------



## TidalPete (16/10/10)

ekul said:


> Is it possibe to reculture yeast from your own bottles? I have some notto sitting underneath some beer that was made in june? I actually meant to order some in my last craftbrewer order but i forgot.



Quite possible (IYKWYD) but far better to farm the yeast from your fermenter. Take a look at the WIKI's or PM me if all else fails.

TP


----------



## Goofinder (16/10/10)

I've got one as well - bought mine from Beerbelly a few weeks ago. Looks like this batch is everywhere.


----------



## hoohaaman (17/10/10)

I was always of the opinion it should have been recalled day one,all of it!  

Not a personal favourite,so had a chuckle with the recall


----------



## white.grant (17/10/10)

Aarrggghh. I got three packets!


----------



## glaab (17/10/10)

I bought 6 packs from BeerBelly about 8-10 weeks back and have used 2, the remaining 4 have the above batch # and exp date. I'll never know but the first two were probably from the same batch and I didn;t notice any problems at all. Good stuff that Notto  , it's that bloody s04 that quits on me, might switch to Windsor. No I don't own the company etc etc..


----------



## dicko (17/10/10)

As I read this topic I am wondering if you guys are referring to the 500 gram packs or the single brew 12 gram packs?

My post above refers to a 500 gram pack.

Cheers


----------



## Batz (17/10/10)

What about re-packaged Notto, you wouldn't know if it's the crook stuff or not.



> I was always of the opinion it should have been recalled day one,all of it!



I would have thought so as well



> As I read this topic I am wondering if you guys are referring to the 500 gram packs or the single brew 12 gram packs?
> 
> My post above refers to a 500 gram pack.
> 
> Cheers



Mine were the 12 gm packs

Batz


----------



## Ross (17/10/10)

Brewers,

I'm not aware of any Aus recall, but will be contacting Danstar on Monday. There doesn't appear to be anything wrong with the yeast other than maybe a lack of viability.
Will let people know once I get some direction from the manufacturers. I'd recommend pitching 2 packets if concerned & needing to brew.

cheers 

Ross
CraftBrewer


----------



## Batz (17/10/10)

Ross said:


> Brewers,
> 
> I'm not aware of any Aus recall, but will be contacting Danstar on Monday. There doesn't appear to be anything wrong with the yeast other than maybe a lack of viability.
> Will let people know once I get some direction from the manufacturers. I'd recommend pitching 2 packets if concerned & needing to brew.
> ...




I've used two of them Ross, one was very slow start but the other was fine. 

Batz


----------



## Batz (17/10/10)

Ross said:


> Brewers,
> 
> There doesn't appear to be anything wrong with the yeast other than maybe a lack of viability.
> 
> ...




Unfortunately that is just what brewers _don't_ want from a yeast.

Batz


----------



## Ross (18/10/10)

I've spoken with the distributors here & they have pretty well confirmed the Lallemand dialogue below, that tests have been carried out & nothing abnormal found. However, further to their comments below, they are happy to replace any returned satchets that customers would rather not risk - The only problem being that fresh delivery could be 2 to 3 months away. So if you've bought any from us you're not happy to use, just post back in an envelope with your details & we'll dispatch fresh stock as soon as it arrives.

Over the last few weeks we have received several inquiries from homebrewers regarding Nottingham lot #1080961099V exp. date 12/2011 stating that they were experiencing slow start of fermentation and/or poor fermentation performance. Internal tests conducted on a cross-section of sachets of this batch over several weeks have indicated normal performance, but given the widespread geographical nature of the comments being received,
we feel it is best to ask retailers and distributors to return any inventory of this specific batch rather than risk brewers having a negative experience with our products.

We have had it confirmed that the 500gm packs we have in stock are not from the suspect batch, so in the meantime we will be producing our repackaged twinpacks once more.


Cheers 

Ross
CraftBrewer


----------



## Batz (18/10/10)

I wish they had checked the first packet I used, no matter what they say it was by far the slowest Notto I used, and I've use a bit of the stuff  

I'll pay the extra and get one of your repacks if that's OK Ross, I only have one of the three left anyway.

Batz


----------



## Howlingdog (18/10/10)

Pitched two packets this morning at 0800 hrs after re-hydrating as per instructions on the packet into 14 deg.C wort. 1400 hrs temp is 17 deg.C and has started to clump up on the surface so I suppose everything is working if a little slower than normal.

HD


----------



## Screwtop (18/10/10)

Heard from John (G&G) today. They have only been informed of the recall today, been selling this batch for months now without complaints. He was happy to refund, but I suggested I try the yeast first. Replacement would take some considerable time as the recalled product would need to be restocked and I want to use Notto for the upcoming brew. It was only a packaging problem so I am willing to give it a go. Will pitch to some wort first before pitching to the beer for a sniff and taste test, if it fires and all is well then nothing lost.

Previously I have kept an open 500g pack of Notto in the freezer for years removing enough for each batch as required without a problem so I have faith in it's viability. Now, how I treat the yeast once I've paid for it is my problem, but I don't expect to pay for yeast that has been subject to a recall. With this in mind, if the yeast is fine then the product I have bought is worth paying for and I'll be happy. The proof will be in the beer, will post the results when I brew, have delayed the planned batch until next week.

Thanks to John for responding so promptly, as always.

Screwy


----------



## Ross (18/10/10)

Michael,

I've scoured the threads from around the globe on this & can't see any reference to it being a packaging problem (please link if it is the case). the only reference I saw regarding packaging lines is that they are commissioning a new packaging line & hence the delay in replacement stock.

Either way, they are happy to replace any yeast if people are worried - Personally I'll carry on using, will just double pitch to make sure, even though it appears most of the batch is unaffected.


Cheers Ross


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (18/10/10)

This has all been discussed before, use repackage yeast and you leave yourself open to problems. Not the same yeast but a similar problem. I know not all the yeast was repackaged but some thing to consider.
Alan McKay writes:
> 
> > I'm not afraid to order from Canada, at least during the
> > more temperate months, but Paddock Woods told me that DCL 
> asked them 
> > to stop repackaging the K-97 yeast.
> 
> I strongly encourage each and every one of us to express our 
> displeasure over this to the North American business 
> development agent Richard Munro <rmunro at dclyeast.co.uk>
> 
> Unbelievable!

Perfectly believable, Alan. Yeast are produced and packaged under carefully
controlled conditions. Repackaging introduces a risk of infection and loss
of viability. If brewers using these yeasts get poor results or spoilage, it
is not Paddock Wood's reputation that will necessarily suffer, it is DCL's.
They are simply trying to ensure that their retailers put their product on
the market in the state in which it left the factory.

Bill Tobler writes:

> Nottingham will rapidly lose activity after exposure to air. 
> Do not use packs which have lost vacuum. Opened packs must be 
> re-closed and stored in dry conditions, at 4 deg C and used 
> within 3 days.
> 
> You may be seriously hurting the yeast by exposing them to 
> air. This may need some more looking into.

GB


----------



## Batz (18/10/10)

First time ever I've had a problem Nev. and this was from a Danstar packet. I use repacked yeast all the time, the only reason I did not have it this time was an ordering mistake by me. 

Batz


----------



## InCider (18/10/10)

Screwtop said:


> Previously I have kept an open 500g pack of Notto in the freezer for years removing enough for each batch as required without a problem so I have faith in it's viability.



Amen to that Screwpop! I had to drive home from your place with some in a plastic lunch bag, praying I wouldn't get pulled over from trafficking meth! 

Cheers,

InCider.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (18/10/10)

Ross said:


> Michael,
> 
> I've scoured the threads from around the globe on this & can't see any reference to it being a packaging problem (please link if it is the case). the only reference I saw regarding packaging lines is that they are commissioning a new packaging line & hence the delay in replacement stock.
> 
> ...



Didn't pick ross as a dry yeast user :beerbang: 

Goomba


----------



## dicko (18/10/10)

Batz said:


> First time ever I've had a problem Nev. and this was from a Danstar packet. I use repacked yeast all the time, the only reason I did not have it this time was an ordering mistake by me.
> 
> Batz



I too, have never had a problem with repackaging yeast from 500 gr packs and I would have tried all varieties at least once if not repeatedly over the years.
I vaccuum seal each pack in usable size packets and store them in the fridge until ready to use.
I choose to do this so that I have the exact amount of yeast required for my batch size and it is very convenient if you work away all week as I often do, and want to brew on the weekend when I get home.
I have used repacked yeast from one of our sponsors with total success as well.
I follow re hydrating and pitching instructions as per manufacturers specifications without ever a problem.
I note that someone said in a topic earlier that it wasn't that long ago that we were using bakers yeast. :lol: 
Dried yeast = "Brewers Yeast for Dummies" :lol: or for busy people. :lol: 

Cheers


----------



## Howlingdog (19/10/10)

Just checked my Nottingham pitched yesterday (post #24) have six litres of foam sitting on top of 25 litres of beer. No problems with my packets purchased from Crafbrewer on Saturday morning.

HD


----------



## Screwtop (19/10/10)

HowlingDog said:


> Just checked my Nottingham pitched yesterday (post #24) have six litres of foam sitting on top of 25 litres of beer. No problems with my packets purchased from Crafbrewer on Saturday morning.
> 
> HD




This thread refers to packs marked 
Batch lot #: 1080961099V
Exp Date: 12/2011

Yours from this batch?? (I did read post #24)


----------



## Shed101 (19/10/10)

InCider said:


> praying I wouldn't get pulled over from trafficking meth!



Well once is funny, but twice is just annoying! :unsure:


----------



## Ross (19/10/10)

Screwtop said:


> This thread refers to packs marked
> Batch lot #: 1080961099V
> Exp Date: 12/2011
> 
> Yours from this batch?? (I did read post #24)



Screwy - yes from batch above, that's all we have in sachets.

cheers Ross


----------



## Howlingdog (19/10/10)

Screwtop said:


> This thread refers to packs marked
> Batch lot #: 1080961099V
> Exp Date: 12/2011
> 
> Yours from this batch?? (I did read post #24)




Yes as Ross said, Batch lot #: 1080961099V Exp Date: 12/2011

HD


----------



## Howlingdog (19/10/10)

Packet Confirmation


----------



## Batz (19/12/10)

So I binned the couple of sachets that I had, now Nottingham seems to be in short supply.

Batz


----------



## ekul (19/12/10)

Ross has the repackaged ones on the website, i bought some the other day. Can't wait to start using notto again, does its job and then drops like a rock, i missed it while it wasn't on the website.


----------



## Screwtop (19/12/10)

Used one of the saches in question 2 weeks ago, kegged yesterday no problems at all, normal Notto ferment.

Screwy


----------



## dr K (19/12/10)

Apart from the usual problems with Nottingham, (high attenuation and lack of fruity esters) i have no complaints with the batch specified. In fact (despite the fact that the beer was only marginally in style due to a major cockup on hopping) my Octoberfest managed to crawl into the Nationals this year and whilst it did not and should not have got a gong still marked OK, certainly a few points more that I would have.

K


----------



## Batz (19/12/10)

dr K said:


> Apart from the usual problems with Nottingham, (high attenuation and lack of fruity esters) i have no complaints with the batch specified. In fact (despite the fact that the beer was only marginally in style due to a major cockup on hopping) my Octoberfest managed to crawl into the Nationals this year and whilst it did not and should not have got a gong still marked OK, certainly a few points more that I would have.
> 
> K




Yes I have read some packets from this batch performed well. Mine did not, so I was not prepared to use the remaining packets I had from this batch. 

Batz


----------



## haysie (19/12/10)

dr K said:


> Apart from the usual problems with Nottingham, (high attenuation and lack of fruity esters) i have no complaints with the batch specified. In fact (despite the fact that the beer was only marginally in style due to a major cockup on hopping) my Octoberfest managed to crawl into the Nationals this year and whilst it did not and should not have got a gong still marked OK, certainly a few points more that I would have.
> 
> K



When you measure your yeast via a competition, Good luck!


----------



## Batz (22/12/10)

ekul said:


> Ross has the repackaged ones on the website, i bought some the other day. Can't wait to start using notto again, does its job and then drops like a rock, i missed it while it wasn't on the website.




No it's 'out of stock' as is Grain and Grape, Beerbelly, Mike and the rest.

Batz


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (22/12/10)

Batz said:


> No it's 'out of stock' as is Grain and Grape, Beerbelly, Mike and the rest.
> 
> Batz


But not at Gryphon , I still have stock. B) 
GB


----------



## Batz (22/12/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> But not at Gryphon , I still have stock. B)
> GB




Good onya possum, it's not the bad batch is it?

Batz


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (22/12/10)

Batz said:


> Good onya possum, it's not the bad batch is it?
> 
> Batz


Whist I did have some of that batch, have a few left of another batch Exp 06 2011.
GB


----------



## Fodder (23/5/11)

Sorry to drag up an old thread...but

Looks like some of this batch is still in circulation. Picked mine up from what is usually a very good HBS in Bibra Lake (WA) and wondered why it didnt fire up as well as usual.

Luckily I've re-pitched some more kit yeast that I had lying around, precisely for this reason


----------

